# Magia General > Entrevistas >  entrevista a Bebel

## renard

Google Traductor 
Bueno esta traducido por google asi que es dificil entender todo pero bueno algo se entiende.

----------


## goldenart

Se entiende la idea general, pero me encantaría poder leer sus palabras, por los menos bien traducidas, sobretodo la parte en la que habla de los espectadores de calle. Gracias renard por compartirlo.

----------


## luis_bcn

Yo lo quiero birn traducido, renard tienes trabajo, xD

----------


## lalogmagic

> Yo lo quiero birn traducido, renard tienes trabajo, xD


Me uno a esa petición...

----------


## renard

Estais locos habeis visto el cacho texto que hay?Si quereis puedo ir traduciendo una preguta o 2 al dia ok?Benga ha partir de mañana lo hago.

----------


## luis_bcn

> Estais locos habeis visto el cacho texto que hay?Si quereis puedo ir traduciendo una preguta o 2 al dia ok?Benga ha partir de mañana lo hago.


ueee,ese es mi renard !!!!!

----------


## L.Jr

No me he enterado de algunas cosas. De repente empieza a hablar de torres, como si fuera el ajedrez.

Pero destaco lo de que "mi trabajo es conseguir que el espectador sueñe", y "Hay que asegurarse de que el público no se molesta demasiado, porque entonces se ponen a pensar en cómo lo he hecho". Gracias por la entrevista, renard.

----------

